# Puzzle (Alzheimer's)



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2014)

If you can complete this puzzle quickly, it's supposed to show that you likely won't be getting Alzheimer's, don't know how true that is.  Been posted before, but thought some may not have seen it.  http://www.brl.ntt.co.jp/people/hara/fly.swf


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 10, 2014)

I`m screwed.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2014)

Enjoyed it before .... still a fun puzzle.  Thanks SeaBreeze.


----------



## debodun (Jul 11, 2014)

Quickly is a relative word. Took me about a minute. How long should it take?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm not sure how long it should take, I think it took me a few minutes the first time I did it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2014)

Every now and then I like to do this puzzle, I'm always happy when I finish it, but I have to say I'm not getting any quicker at it.  Don't do puzzles in general, and definitely not ones online, so I'm hoping that's the problem.  I know this isn't a serious test for Alzheimer's, but it's still nice to finish.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2014)

45 seconds for me...


----------



## oakapple (Oct 17, 2014)

I had better not do it, because if I am slow [or fail] then it's just another worry!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 17, 2014)

I've never been all that good at special puzzles so maybe I'm a victim of puerile dementia ?

Once I stopped focusing on the distracting parachute I was OK. 
Up until then, hopeless.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 17, 2014)

Wow, a moving puzzle! That was fun. But the parachute made it easier for me.


----------



## Raven (Oct 17, 2014)

Well I got it but it took awhile.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 17, 2014)

Mrs Robinson I am definetly with you and I hope it is all wrong. My Dad and Sister had and have ALZ. Dad from the time he was around 50 and my sister at around 78.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2014)

It seems to be just a fun puzzle, here they talk about it not being in any way an indicator of AD. http://host-29.242.54.159.gannett.c...164/Online-puzzle-may-not-indicate-Alzheimers-   Justplainme, I'm sorry to hear about your father and sister, it is a terrible disease.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 17, 2014)

Well, I did it, but I don't know how "quickly" is "quickly."   I've never been good at "put it together" puzzles, and you ought to see me try to put together something from a box!  I'm pitiful at it now, and I was pitiful at it when I was 25.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm like you Butterfly, have trouble putting things together from out of the box.  Some of the problem is many times the instructions are incorrect, that doesn't help either. layful:  We've bought some furniture over the years that had to be assembled at home, and if it wasn't for my husband, I would've never figured it out...or it would have taken me a year to do it, lol.   And yes, was that way when I was young too.


----------



## LogicsHere (Oct 18, 2014)

I was never good at puzzles and to be honest think it's impossible to say that if you can do it you won't get Alzheimer's and if you can't you will. Even at the doctor's office they are now giving you puzzles including the drawing of a clock. You'll either become a victim of it or not. At any rate, it doesn't prove that you won't come down with some kind of dementia . . . my mother's dementia for example started after her brain did not handle the  anesthesia for surgery she had when she was 88.

Well I did try it and did manage to complete it; much quicker than I had expected probably about 1 minute.


----------



## jujube (Oct 19, 2014)

Yow.  Which way to the Memory Ward?


----------

